# Six13 Problems: Corrosion



## G**G (Dec 30, 2005)

I understand that numerous six13 frames develop corrosion in the area between the carbon and aluminium joins due to some kind of metal reaction.
I'm looking to buy a 2nd hand six13, i have seen it, rode it, it looks and feels spectacular, no signs of corrosion.
Would you get the bike if it appeared and rode brilliantly? Are there any chances of corrosion developing (Its been used for a whole year- 2006 model- and no corrosion has occurred) in the future?
I'm VERY hesitant after hearing of this corrosion...plus i doubt warranty covers the frame for a second hand owner.
This is very stressfull! i'm thnking of just buying a stock 06 tcr advanced instead (am i allowed to say that in this forum? )


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

I think the painted ones were ok. All the ones I have seen with corrosion issues were the raw/nude Six13 frames.


----------



## dawg613 (Feb 18, 2006)

They say this is only cosmetic, but check out the thread that deals with Six13 cracks.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Avoid the nude one if you can Toyota was right on this one.


----------



## tgiboney (Jan 11, 2006)

I would bet that the corrosion is on all of them but more noticeable on the nude ones. It’s a galvanic reaction due to two different materials. Others had the same problems early on in when they tried the aluminum and carbon combo (see trek 2300 recall in the mid 90’s). 

I’m a true blue Cannondale rider and have test many other to see if they are better including the Cannondale mixed material bikes. I also fell into the had to have the latest and was a short time owner of one of the first Trek 2300 with the aluminum and carbon tubes, but I always come back to the aluminum Cannondale. I have never had any problems with corrosion and only had one frame problem in the early 90’s but Cannondale had it replaced with in a week. As long as they make the CAAD frames and I’m able to ride that’s what I will ride. 

Don’t let any one tell you that the CAAD frames have a harsh ride because they don’t, they are stiffer in the bottom bracket and headset, but the constantly changing tube design like the curved seat stays and tapered down tube with a carbon fork, carbon seat post, and good tires provides what I feel is the best ride out there. As for weight, with the right components and wheel set they come with in a few grams of the best out there. 

I have also seen some news from Europe that many of professional riders who’s teams have selected the SystemSix are having problems adjusting to them and they are getting concerned about there choice. I also know of two individuals that have ridden CAAD frames one went to the SystemSix one went to the Six13 and with in 3 months both went back to a CAAD frame because the ride was not any smother and the flex in the combo frames was affecting there times and the one rider on the Six13 started having knee problems that he could not adjust out.

Ok I’ll get off my box and go back to browsing the forums this first day of the new year while I wait to see if it will get warm enough to ride today of if I have to get on the trainer or go to the gym.


----------



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah, i second the CAAD marketing scheme. He's right, the CAAD frames are the best and for the same price as your 613 you can probobly have an 06 CAAD 8 built up with full dura ace.


----------



## Lou1187 (Mar 4, 2006)

tgiboney said:


> I have also seen some news from Europe that many of professional riders who’s teams have selected the SystemSix are having problems adjusting to them and they are getting concerned about there choice. I also know of two individuals that have ridden CAAD frames one went to the SystemSix one went to the Six13 and with in 3 months both went back to a CAAD frame because the ride was not any smother and the flex in the combo frames was affecting there times and the one rider on the Six13 started having knee problems that he could not adjust out.


Do you have a link to this, or an aritcal that you have read this? My System Six is a hell of a lot sfiffer that my other frames. I would like to know why the pros are having problems with agustments. Can you be a little more informative please.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I too would like to see the article. On another thread on this Cannondale forum we already saw photos of Danilo DiLuca's System Six -- looks like he's not complaining about the System Six, and he's a rider who (formerly Saeco) used to ride a CAAD7. DiLuca could have chosen between a SystemSix, CAAD9, Six13 and Synapse -- he chose the SystemSix.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

If you read the Liquigas website their bike selection was based on the entire team which included many x Cannondale riders. I had Caad 7 Six13 and now System Six is the best frame for me so far. This frame is so much compliance and comfort you can ride it all day long without any dis-comfort, I just did a metric century and trully enjoy my S6.


----------



## Cannon Ball (Dec 29, 2005)

*Correction*

The problem with the nude frame is not the alum/carbon juncture. It's with the clear coat itself. My Six13 developed the problem around the head tube. As for the long term affect I don't think there's any research data to confirm or deny product longevity, but CD didn't take any chances and replaced mine fairly quickly.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Some one posted this problem frame on Ebay and I don't think is right to sell the defect frame to an unknown buyer. Take a close look at the head tube area and you can clearly see the corrosion.

http://cgi.ebay.com/2006-Cannondale...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I see the corrosion, but does it really affect the structural soundness and safety of the bike? I always thought this corrosive effect was just aesthetic in nature (still subject to warranty, though).


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The replacement only apply to orignal owner not second hand but if you make a case to your local rep Cannondale would take care of it.


----------



## John The Bed (Oct 31, 2003)

I could be totaly wrong here and i'm sure to be corrected if I am. But where have the frames that have been sent back gone too? Have cannondale let people sell them on,on ebay and other such sites?

I recently bought a 54cm six13 Team like the one on the previous post. SI bottom bracket from a guy from ebay. Who a week previous had a 2 others for sale. So this is 3 2006 team nude frames in a very short space of time. You got the frame and si bottom bracket and nothing else
I looked at the posts weighed it up and thought the deal was worth it. As some people have said it looks like its just a clear coat problem. Got it built up and I am well happy with it. I can't belive how much more comfortable it is over my caad7 black lightning.
It cost me £440 and I am not unhappy with my purchase at all.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

John,

Your Black Lighting is a bad ride, I agreed the Six13 is a smoother ride. I recently had a problem with my Six13 and Cannondale let me upgrade to System six and i was really happy with the decision. If you get a chance go test ride a System six bike.


----------



## John The Bed (Oct 31, 2003)

*system 6*

I'd love to but my wife would lynch me if i started test riding another bike so soon after getting this frame.
The main reason for changing was i just couldn't get comfortable on the 56cm Black Lightning. My cross bike is 54 and i feel more at ease on that size of frame.
I'll stick a picture of the bike up soon as I am guessing there aren't to many six13 bikes with black non carbon cranks.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

Lou1187 said:


> Do you have a link to this, or an aritcal that you have read this? My System Six is a hell of a lot sfiffer that my other frames. I would like to know why the pros are having problems with agustments. Can you be a little more informative please.


I second this request... where is this information about pro riders not "adjusting" to the SystemSix.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

John looking forward to the pix.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Cannondale is replacing the six 13 cosmetic defect and letting the owners keep the problem frames. Does this mean that Cannondale isn't worried about structural failure at all. Maybe it is just a cosmetic problem?


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Hooben said:


> Cannondale is replacing the six 13 cosmetic defect and letting the owners keep the problem frames.


??? where'd you get that from?. You have to return the original frame to the dealer...you don't keep both...


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

My rep took the old one back for the new replacement.


----------

